# Any italian living in Davao?



## TheLovelyHombre (Feb 5, 2017)

Hi, I'd like to talk with some italians living in Davao in italian language. Send me a PM please. I thank you.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. You will be able to use the PM system in the site but only after you have made five (5) good posts.


Regards

Jet Lag


----------

